# What is ur ACNL nickname



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

My villagers call me King J, boi, and babe
so hbu


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

Kiddo but I'm changing to Cupcake


----------



## candiedapples (Jul 9, 2015)

Cupcake and mon amie!


----------



## Zandy (Jul 9, 2015)

I usually just let my villagers call me whatever they suggest xD.  I think I'm called "Lamb", "Skippy" and "Cleats" at the moment.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2015)

My villagers call me baozi


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2015)

Mine is Inquis, short for Inquisitor .


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Fang calls me Lamb ( how ironic)
Freya calls me sweetie
Ankha calls me chickpea

...yeah


----------



## Espurr (Jul 9, 2015)

They call me "muffin."

Since when did my villagers become friends with Derpy?


----------



## okaimii (Jul 9, 2015)

Beau calls me senpai lmao


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 9, 2015)

my villagers call my 'belle b' and 'princess' and i don't understand where the first one came from but i love both !!


----------



## brutongaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Fancy A, lol. thanks freya


----------



## misspiggy95 (Jul 9, 2015)

Right now its Shorty and Lil L


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2015)

Today, Puddles wanted to give me a new nickname.




Sorry, but, no.


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

senpai, kouhai, dearie and My Lord x'D


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 9, 2015)

Sweet-M and honeybun


----------



## Elo (Jul 9, 2015)

N-Honey, hun, N-Cat, ladybro, and Mega-N are some of the ones I've had that I can remember. Currently the first two are getting passed around and they're pretty fun.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 9, 2015)

Fancy V, though "bucko" is starting to make the rounds. If I really hate what they suggest, I tell 'em to call me VoVo, which actually comes through in their burble-speak.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Ed and Purrl call me Chickpea and Sparro calls me Li'l P.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 9, 2015)

Right now I'm "lamb."
My name in the game is Aki. Where does lamb come from


----------



## Lazy Faye (Jul 9, 2015)

Everyone in my town is calling me pop star. It's not bad. I know that there are worse nicknames out there.


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 9, 2015)

I told them to call me my username cause of this place and one other unrelated forum I go to.... but they hardly ever do.  Lately they keep calling me 'darling' but I don't remember telling them to call me that, when they say dudeabides has gotten stale or whatevver I say tough deal with it.  But I get called darling everyone I talk to now even the guys.


----------



## Eve (Jul 9, 2015)

Cupcake, missy, champ, lamb, E-Fancy, hon (ugh, hate it), mon amie, dearie, and princess.  I have quite a few.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 9, 2015)

Half of my villagers call me june-bug, thanks to Rowan who isn't part of my town anymore, and the other half call me muffin, thanks to Molly.


----------



## Raffy (Jul 9, 2015)

Most of my villagers say Hun or Darling and there are a few who decided to start calling me cupcake and sweetie


----------



## kitanii (Jul 9, 2015)

shmoopy 
i dont know who started it
but im starting to like it


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sam and Chica are my nicknames! (Sam I picked out myself though)


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

The male villagers call me noona while the female villagers call me eonni, they mean older sister in Korean.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm called "muscles" by my villagers.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

kitanii said:


> shmoopy
> i dont know who started it
> but im starting to like it



gahh thats so cute


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 9, 2015)

Rosie started calling me 'Kitty' and it caught on so now everyone knows me as Kitty!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 9, 2015)

Hoppy. Short and simple~


----------



## KymPerson (Jul 9, 2015)

They seem to be calling me bucko. It started with Gruff, now Yuka's starting to say it, and I think Coach calls me that too.


----------



## applecarts (Jul 9, 2015)

Currently I am amiga, chickpea, and Super B (only 1 villager calls me this so far, though) (and those are in the order that they were given to me, so it is presumably the order they will phase out in)

Past nicknames include and are limited to: B-Honey


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2015)

For some reason the nickname Shmoopy caught like wildfire and nearly all of my villagers are calling me it. I have no idea where it came from, though I'm definitely sick of it!


----------



## Orieii (Jul 10, 2015)

My villagers call me "milady" I really adore this nickname :3


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jul 10, 2015)

Right now I think Sterling (because he looks like a queen) and Ankha call me Princess, Mitzi and Molly call me Honeybun (Molly's idea) and the rest switch between calling me Cupcake or Dumpling. ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

I am "Queen". And I shall remain the queen of Termina for all time.


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 10, 2015)

well most of my villagers call me Senpai but i'm thinking about changing it up to princess haha


----------



## Melyora (Jul 10, 2015)

I am Ms. M for some, but somehow 'sweetie' is spreading among my residents. It's cute ^_^


----------



## Aoki (Jul 10, 2015)

They used to call me "Froggie" which i loved, but now theyre going wth Dr. A and i hate it ;_;


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

Cole calls me captain


----------



## Wildroses (Jul 10, 2015)

For a while every single villager was calling me cleats, except for Octavian who was calling me Brainiac. Now Wonder L is slowly spreading among them all, except for Octavian who is still calling me Brainiac. This is the sort of thing that happens when you say: "Yeah, sure" to everything your villagers suggest.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

They all call me Sweet-N. And, I have no clue why Snake does.


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 10, 2015)

My nickname is "Sweet-J"


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 10, 2015)

Theyre all starting to call me "guy" hahha


----------



## marthaxrae (Jul 10, 2015)

V-train..weird


----------



## Jacob (Jul 10, 2015)

marthaxrae said:


> V-train..weird



HAHAHA i love that one


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 10, 2015)

My villagers keep on calling me Belle A. It's adorable.


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm afraid to let them call me a nickname. None of them really appeal to me. If I did, it would probably be Ettie.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 10, 2015)

I actually made my own OC's in Animal Crossing New Leaf. I named my mayor 'The Witch' after a character of mine, and his husband 'The Dr'. It's a long time roleplay with a friend ^^;. Anyway, his actual name is Pierce. I kind of regret not just naming him that to begin with, but oh well. That's kind of his alias hes known by later on anyway .

However, I did eventually get to the status of friendship where some of the villagers have decided to nickname me. At first, they wanted to call my guy 'Mr T' or whatever, but I said no. I made them all call him Pierce. They keep trying to change my nickname though to 'Dr T' or 'Mr T' or something 'hip and fresh' or whatever. It's kind of annoying but cute at the same time. 

With my other characters in Boy Love, I do not care... Though I don't think I play on them enough to actually get the animals to refer to them as nicknames anyway. At least, they've never been nicknamed/approach. Who knows, maybe the animals have secret names for us behind our backs? XD


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm known as Nutmeg, a nickname that I actually suggested to my villagers.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 10, 2015)

New nickname Tucker gave me is now Lil M


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

My villagers call me V-cat. One of them requested to call me that and I was thinking, why not? It sounds pretty cute to me!


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 10, 2015)

senpai.


it's great.


----------



## sunny-val (Jul 10, 2015)

youngin hehe


----------



## Mccraig02 (Jul 10, 2015)

Popstar


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 10, 2015)

Little L, Sweet L, and Turbo L depending on who you talk to


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

Mccraig02 said:


> Popstar



gahh that one is cute too


----------



## xLittleDreamsx (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine is shmoopy 
Its so cute and funny and I love it!
Rosie came up with it lol


----------



## ButterflyWings (Jul 11, 2015)

For some reason in my town *before I reset it* everyone jumped on the "Honeybun" bandwagon! lol  I think Chief started it, and then all the others wanted to call me that too.  It was weird. lol


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

beefcake....
like come on villagers, what kind of nickname is beefcake?
where does that even come from?


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

my nickname is camp


----------



## Gaby (Jul 11, 2015)

I've had a few. My first was C Bear, then Major C and now Wonder C. I'm trying to get them all to call me by real life name though xD hahaha


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 11, 2015)

Just started being called Cupcake in Narnia, and Alpha in WolfMoor.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

I make them call me Princess and Madam. Mayor doesn't seem... pretty enough. 

Plus, my house is a castle and I have a crown. I'm a self-made princess.


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 11, 2015)

I've been called Toasty and Sweet-K (because my name is Kelly and so for some reason they made Sweet-K out of it).
I had a few other ones that I forgot and usually change them to 'sweetpie' or 'blueberry' cause it's funny xD


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

kwhomp said:


> beefcake....
> like come on villagers, what kind of nickname is beefcake?
> where does that even come from?



AHHH I LOVE THAT ^-^


----------



## Plum Pudding (Jul 11, 2015)

Julian started calling me 'mon amie' and now every villager does too!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

Plum Pudding said:


> Julian started calling me 'mon amie' and now every villager does too!



pretty sure that means "my girlfriend" in french? maybe its just friend ig

its still really cute


----------



## kittypurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Just got a new one today 
King J!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2015)

kittypurr said:


> Just got a new one today
> King J!



thats mine too!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 12, 2015)

I have two last I checked -- Kurt and R.


----------



## Antonykun (Jul 13, 2015)

Muffy used to call me A-train 
Kody still calls me muscles (with the underscore)


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 13, 2015)

They call me Baby A.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 13, 2015)

They call me cupcake... haha it is way too girly but hey Im THE cupcake


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 13, 2015)

Diana called me Hun and now everyone else does..


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 13, 2015)

They're calling me 'bestie' at the mo, and I love it!


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 13, 2015)

E-bear, my queen, and another one I'm forgetting.

Fancy E! That's what I forgot.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 13, 2015)

My normal name in ACNL is Sanae... And I have them call me Insanae. Heh.


----------



## Athros (Jul 13, 2015)

Super A and one more I forgot.. Haha


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 14, 2015)

Pashmina started calling me muffin today. I actually really like it :3


----------



## KHKirby (Jul 15, 2015)

I got my villagers to start calling me KH, since, well, just look at my username and you can see why, heh. I've never been a huge fan of the nicknames they try to call you.


----------



## Mizuriri (Jul 15, 2015)

They call me 'Ollie', 'Mimika', and 'Princess' ... owo hu it's cute whenever Beau calls me Princess~


----------



## Jacob (Jul 15, 2015)

ooh mimika has a realky nice ring to it ^-^


----------



## ACNLcat (Jul 15, 2015)

Lil L


----------



## failedexperiment (Jul 15, 2015)

I made some animals call me "highness" and others call me "princess" and my character is male but it's so much fun lol. I've seen a lot of people make their villagers call them "senpai". maybe for my next trick I'll make them call me "satan".


----------



## cannolis (Jul 15, 2015)

R Bear and Raindrop.


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 15, 2015)

Some call me master and others call me amiga!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 15, 2015)

Dr. A, A-star and Agent A :3


----------



## Kaede (Jul 15, 2015)

K' 
(any KoF goons out there?)


----------



## Serif (Jul 15, 2015)

Currently Lolly has dubbed me "S-cat" which makes me laugh uncontrollably. I couldn't deny her. It was the first time Lolly offered me a nickname.

I've been called:

Genius - Lucha
Seraphim - Kitty (Technically it's Serif's FULL name, but Kitty being the only one to use it fits her personality)
Cuppycake - Lucha again
Sweet-S - Agent S's legacy
Chica - Shari's legacy
Buddy - Thanks Lobo....
Muffin - Celia's legacy. Fitting...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bluebear, Molly and Fauna call me blossoms (this one spread like wildfire, lol! Everyone used to call me this, but I kinda changed things around for variety.)
Whitney calls me darling.
Chief calls me dude. (sometimes I change it to gorgeous, lol!)
Marshal calls me muffin.
Erik calls me bro.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dude, I let no villager call me what they want. I only let them call me "Ant" no matter what.


----------



## BrookeRenee (Jul 15, 2015)

Beau calls me Jedi, Del calls me Bucko and Purrl calls me Kiddo


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

as a joke i told marshal to call me "daddy" and it's spreading so fast omg. it makes me laugh though, which is good.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 15, 2015)

One of the jocks in my town decided to name me "Muscles".


----------



## Jacob (Jul 15, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> One of the jocks in my town decided to name me "Muscles".



ya i used to be called that too
makes me feel tough


----------



## butz (Jul 15, 2015)

Since my town is based off of a city in X/Y (which was modeled after France), I have them call me things in french like "mon amie" and "mon cher" unless it's Felicity, then I just let her call me whatever. It's usually "Pop Star" and I think once it was "Pookie". c:


----------



## Arualx (Jul 15, 2015)

Everyone in my town calls me "M'Lady" I love it, makes me feel important quq
Plus i wear a crown on occasion


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 15, 2015)

Apple started calling me shmoopy recently, which I find hilarious. Probably going to keep that one contained to Apple for prosperity.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Jul 15, 2015)

Some call me "I" and some call me "june bug"
Camofrog is the one who always start giving me nicknames


----------



## feminist (Jul 15, 2015)

Lolly calls me Lamb :^D


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 16, 2015)

Arualx said:


> Everyone in my town calls me "M'Lady" I love it, makes me feel important quq
> Plus i wear a crown on occasion



//tips fedora


----------



## Clavis (Jul 16, 2015)

Drago calls me malfoy (and his catchphrase is slytherin)

Penelope calls me Bestie

i think Flurry called me Kyubey at some point but it changed to "muffin" 

Purll calls me "Ma ch?rie", but it's a french joke nobody will understand

And that's pretty much it for now

Edit : Forgot Lyman that calls me Epinard, another joke nobody will get (binan koukou)


----------



## Jacob (Jul 16, 2015)

0.0  all those are awsome!!


----------



## ambercrystal (Jul 16, 2015)

I let my neighbours make up the nicknames for me, and always encourage it, even if I don't like the name too much, so it is more organic. My neighbours used to call me Shorty (blast... even in a game I can't escape that one), but most of them have moved on to Muffin. That one has been spreading like wild fire.

Marcie still calls me B-Honey (my name in the game is Becky).


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 16, 2015)

I am R-Puff and R-bear. Zucker started the R-bear, Kitt (yay, fave villager) started R-Puff. Now my mom calls me little Regan Puff. ^^ I luff it.


----------



## Klave (Jul 16, 2015)

Coco (and later Ribbot too!) called me A-bot which I thought was cute of them.
I asked Kid Cat and Agent S to call me Agent A so I can be in on their secret missions...they haven't approached me about any of them yet.
Almost everyone in my town calls me Agent A now, hehe.
I think Ankha called me muffin for a bit but otherwise that's it.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 16, 2015)

They call me mayor because I'm their mayor.


----------



## Nanaki (Jul 16, 2015)

I keep trying to get them too call me "Naki, but Samson really wants to call me beefcake, and Tom desperately thinks I should be referred to as skippy. Uh, no thanks guys.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 16, 2015)

Nanaki said:


> I keep trying to get them too call me "Naki, but Samson really wants to call me beefcake, and Tom desperately thinks I should be referred to as skippy. Uh, no thanks guys.



really? i love the name skippy


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 16, 2015)

Rosie calls me her flower sometimes


----------



## Tianna (Jul 16, 2015)

They call me Sugar T. XD


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

Tianna said:


> They call me Sugar T. XD



aww that ones cute


----------



## Melyora (Jul 17, 2015)

Miss M by Kitt, and Pate started calling me Hunnybun, and Fang has taken it over too.


----------



## Sienna (Jul 17, 2015)

I am called missy by harry


----------



## TuesdayE (Jul 17, 2015)

In ACNL, Nan calls me T-Cat, but that's the only nickname I have, at the moment.


----------



## Relly (Jul 17, 2015)

Some of them call me mon amie...


----------



## twisty (Jul 17, 2015)

They call me Boss or Wine Mom. (my town is secretly the mafia, shhhh)


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

twisty said:


> They call me Boss or Wine Mom. (my town is secretly the mafia, shhhh)



HAHAH WINE MOM


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

bump :3


----------



## Jas (Jul 17, 2015)

Honeybun, Li'l J and J-honey. I honestly don't know what's up with all the honey names haha


----------



## Celty (Jul 17, 2015)

Everyone in my town calls me princess, with the exception of Lucky who calls me cookie xD


----------



## Jacob (Jul 20, 2015)

bump!


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2015)

I like it when they call me pet names like cupcake and sugar. Astrid was my bff in my first town and she called me pet which was kinda cute


----------



## Melyora (Jul 20, 2015)

Honeybun by most villagers right now, and Genji started calling me Champ today =)


----------



## Jacob (Jul 20, 2015)

Melyora said:


> Honeybun by most villagers right now, and Genji started calling me Champ today =)



ya Champ is a cool one I had that for a while


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 23, 2015)

Most of them call me "Awesome" because I am XD. Just kidding. I'm not kidding about the nickname though.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 20, 2016)

Dr. M >8)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

None. I always get suggestions like I-kins or whatever so I just ditch them lol


----------



## Whisper (Mar 20, 2016)

Eugene used to call me W. Hazel started to call me Chica a week ago and now almost everyone calls me that now.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

shorty............ lmao all my villagers are frogs and im a lot taller than them but i guess it makes them feel good about themselves


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

Everyone calls me Pumpkin and no one is allowed to change it. I AM PUMPKIN!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

E-Cat, Sprinkles, etc cx


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 20, 2016)

A lot of my villagers are calling me kiddo right now.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

I let me villagers pick nicknames for me  currently they're calling me chickpea and mon amie, I think those are adorable nicknames


----------



## inkling (Mar 20, 2016)

s-dog/s-cat


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 20, 2016)

Cleats or Little J lol


----------



## Romaki (Mar 20, 2016)

It's my real name, because my 'actual' name is my username for online purposes.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

I have quite a few, by the one that I hear the most is "L Belle" which I really hate xD


----------



## radioloves (Mar 20, 2016)

I think mine is princess right now and there's also two other names I forgot; I wish I could be called dumpling xD


----------



## Vickie (Mar 20, 2016)

♥_ most of my villagers call me cupcake,
marshal calls me chickpea,
and coco calls me lamb, i'm still not sure why i let them >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 20, 2016)

Some of them call me H-honey (like, why?), and the other half call me muffin.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 20, 2016)

My newest nickname is pop star.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 20, 2016)

My villagers call me either Wonder R or Kid. I actually quite like being called kid, but I wasn't too fond of Mrs. R, it made me feel old.


----------



## hulaburger (Mar 21, 2016)

im honeybun


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 21, 2016)

Depends on the character.  

Mayor Yosuke: "Son," "Mayor," or "Shmoopy." --that last one is courtesy of Pinky. 
Yu: "Young Y," "Son," "Human."
Melanie: "Honeybun," "Pop star," "Human."  


added bonus!  My favorite greetings for my animals:  
"Who are u again?" -Ruby.
"That smell..." - Freya
"OMG Bacon!" - Pinky
"Get off my lawn" - Freya's old one. 
"Don't run away" - Chief (he said he wanted to be less intimidating and more approachable.  So...)
"Got any grapes?" - Derwin's future saying once he asks me to change it.  (he's a duck.  Extra points if you get where this is from.  )
"Zoiks!" - Shep (a shaggy dog.)

Favorite catch phrases --so few: 
"Manahmanah" -- pretty much everyone says this now.  It's a muppet reference. 
"Like, wow!" - Shep 
"Quackadoo" - Derwin and Chief.  That wolf needs to stop saying this.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

my villagers call me "Cutie", "Honey" or "Sweetheart"


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 21, 2016)

Fauna, Beau and Deirdre call me dearie. 
Whitney calls me darling
 and Teddy calls me Mega A lol cx


----------



## Fenix (Mar 21, 2016)

Mine are bro, Mr. ?, boss, Herr ? and muffin. I know, I have a lot of nicknames at a time.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

buddy, chickpea, wave, makoto, and big beau lel


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 21, 2016)

I can't remember but I'm pretty sure it's Sir, Captain and B.


----------



## Venn (Mar 21, 2016)

Pop Star, and Cleats 
I think there is a third one, but I can't remember.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 21, 2016)

They all call me Cupcake xD


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Kid and muscles.


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 21, 2016)

Muffin!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 21, 2016)

My villagers call me Mon Amie at the moment and I think it's the most adorable thing ever. <3


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 22, 2016)

W-Honey, which sounds a little awkward? Beau called me cupcake. ^-~


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 22, 2016)

I have 10 different nicknames for all ten villagers to call me. They are: yaoifan, gumbear, love, moffle, sento, floppy, tiramie, star, yuki and yuni. Yes I know, they sou d lane and cheesy but whatever.


----------



## otomatoe (Mar 22, 2016)

Just yesterday Flurry suggested a new nickname for me and it was "dearie". It's rather cute so I don't mind


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

henry just suggested chickpea as my new nickname. isnt that cute? i like the nickname ''buddy'' he suggested a long time ago tho so imma decline the suggestion.


----------



## sugar-mocha (Mar 22, 2016)

a few of my villagers call me pop star and i love it so much...


----------



## sakuracrossing (Mar 22, 2016)

They were all calling me sweetie... which is cute...

Then SOMEONE suggested lamb and I hate it. It is creepy and I wish they would stop it. >.<

Does anyone else find that nickname a little weird....??? I don't know it just seems weird to call the mayor that...
Like no.


----------



## Lucie (Mar 22, 2016)

Moe calls me L-bear while most of my other villagers just call me "lovely" with a few that I gave some offensive greetings and nicknames for myself lol.


----------

